

Tell HN: Twitter's monetization platform for 3rd party apps - credo

Twitter's job ad http://twitter.com/job.html?jvi=owUhVfwm,Job indicates that they're building a monetization platform and that they plan to make it available for 3rd party apps.
======
credo
clickable url <http://twitter.com/job.html?jvi=owUhVfwm,Job>

